# Transfer shows from BOLT to MAC/iPhone/iPad



## bruce17578 (Nov 15, 2003)

I have an older model Tivo Series 3 and use the Roxio Tivo Transfer and Toast Titanium to transfer shows to my iOS. Streaming doesn't work for me because the signal is so poor so I would prefer to transfer shows to my smarthphone/tablet. 

I am considering upgrading the Series 3 to the new Bolt and was wondering if there is a way to transfer shows to my iOS devices in the same way. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thx


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

I don't see why it still should not work. You may also want to look into TiVo Desktop, or pyTiVo.


----------



## bruce17578 (Nov 15, 2003)

gamo62 said:


> I don't see why it still should not work. You may also want to look into TiVo Desktop, or pyTiVo.


I called Tivo Customer Service and asked. They said they no longer support Roxio on the new devices (i.e., Bolt)


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

As long as the program isn't copy protected, the Bolt supports direct copying to the iDevice using the Tivo app, skipping the need for a middle man. It can do this for 2 devices at the same time.

I don't have a Mac but my understanding is kmttg should work. I use that to pull stuff off the tivo, and I use pytivo to copy things back to the Tivo.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Series 3 does not stream any of the recordings, only transfer/copy.


----------



## bruce17578 (Nov 15, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> Series 3 does not stream any of the recordings, only transfer/copy.


That's correct. I'm not interested in streaming, however. My interest is to verify if the new Tivo Bolt will allow transfer to a Mac and iPhone.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Any Tivo allows transfers to PC/MAC but to phones/tablets, it needs the Tivo Stream which is built in to Roamio Plus/Pro, Bolt.


----------



## NewfD90 (Dec 9, 2015)

Yup, just transferred a couple recordings from my Bolt to my iPad via Tivo app for offline viewing (within the Tivo app) while on a trip. Works great!


----------



## Outback Paul (Dec 21, 2003)

I hate to start my problem in someone else's thread but I can't do this either. I have a Bolt and an iPad and an Android phone. My phone is rooted but my iPad isn't jailbroken.

I can download to my rooted phone.

I get an error on the iPad running 9.2 saying "Unauthorized Modifications Detected" I am not using a jailbroken iPad.

What should I try?


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

It's awesome streaming shows from my Bolt to my iPad. Watching downloaded shows is great too. 

My only complaint is that when downloading a show to take with you, it takes for-ever (about 15-20 minutes) for a show to download to the iPad. Plus it seems that the downloading only occurs while the app itself is open which I would imagine is an iOS limitation.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> As long as the program isn't copy protected, the Bolt supports direct copying to the iDevice using the Tivo app, skipping the need for a middle man. It can do this for 2 devices at the same time.
> 
> I don't have a Mac but my understanding is kmttg should work. I use that to pull stuff off the tivo, and I use pytivo to copy things back to the Tivo.


kmttg works on a Mac here for me.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

bruce17578 said:


> I called Tivo Customer Service and asked. They said they no longer support Roxio on the new devices (i.e., Bolt)


That doesn't mean it won't work. It just means they won't even talk to you about whether or not it will work.

It _should_ work. I don't have Roxio to verify that. But the HMO interface it uses is largely unchanged from the Series 3 to the Bolt.


----------



## kevo777 (Oct 22, 2007)

I currently have a Premiere XL. I was curious if the Bolt encodes recordings into the same MPEG-2 compression. My hope is that TiVo will move up (or has moved up) to H264 or VP9 compressions.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

kevo777 said:


> I currently have a Premiere XL. I was curious if the Bolt encodes recordings into the same MPEG-2 compression. My hope is that TiVo will move up (or has moved up) to H264 or VP9 compressions.


Your Premiere (or a Roamio or Bolt) don't encode anything, they record exactly what is being sent via cable or OTA. Which for the most part is MPEG 2.

Edit: I am assuming you are talking about digital cable or digital OTA if you are still using your Premiere to record analog cable it does encode it. Of course the Roamios & Bolt are digital only so no encoding of anything.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> That doesn't mean it won't work. It just means they won't even talk to you about whether or not it will work.
> 
> It _should_ work. I don't have Roxio to verify that. But the HMO interface it uses is largely unchanged from the Series 3 to the Bolt.


I can report the Roxio TiVo Transfer program does not recognize my TiVo BOLT on my network. It appears I would need to transfer recordings from the BOLT to a Series3 first, then pull it from the Series3, or use something else to do the transfer. (Can't do such management through a TiVo Mini.)

Is there alternate software currently supported by TiVo for transfer of recordings from the BOLT to a Mac? Hopefully something that still runs on Mac OS X 10.6.8 as that's what on my old MacPro1,1 media server.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

HTH said:


> I can report the Roxio TiVo Transfer program does not recognize my TiVo BOLT on my network.


That might be merely a transient error.



> _Is there alternate software currently supported by TiVo for transfer of recordings from the BOLT to a Mac?_


There's nothing "supported by TiVo". There are many programs that _work_ -- pyTivo, kmttg, archivo, ctivo -- or you can even use the TiVo's built-in web server.


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

It's been that way from day one. Though it could be my LAN's topography, the TiVo hardware manages to find everything.

I read also that tivodecode isn't reliable anymore. I assume that's beyond the known file-naming issues. I've also noted issues with Fox programming and Apple's MPEG-2 QuickTime plug-in, upon which MPEG StreamClip depends: sound but no picture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

HTH said:


> I've also noted issues with Fox programming and Apple's MPEG-2 QuickTime plug-in, upon which MPEG StreamClip depends: sound but no picture.


Usually that means its a h.264 (MPEG4) recording where there is sound but no video. Transfers by TS usually fixes it, but if you always use TS, try PS. (under Tivo Desktop, that is the "Faster transfers" option. OFF =PS, ON=TS)


----------

